# The Difference between 38900 & 38792



## Mklaubauf (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

If we are injection the blue dye to excise a sentinnel lymph node what code would I use.  
I have also used 37892. 

For 2011 there is a new code of 38900.

Can anyone tell me the difference?    Is there any CPT articles?

Thank you,
Marci


----------



## syllingk (Feb 22, 2012)

38792 is for the radioactive tracer that is usually injected in a different locale before surgery. The 38900 is the methylene blue that the surgeon injects during surgery and it is not radioactive. These are usually both used for a SLN biopsy/excision.


----------



## Lujanwj (Feb 22, 2012)

CPT Changes: An Insiders View 2011 p. 67-69 has multiple examples of it usage and what 38900 includes.  38900 is for the node mapping itself, as syllingk stated, includes blue dye IF done.  You can code both the injection of the radio tracer with the Mapping if you dr does both.  38900 38792 

Good Luck!


----------



## JJackson506 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mklaubauf said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we are injection the blue dye to excise a sentinnel lymph node what code would I use.
> I have also used 37892.
> ...



Here is an article from the American College of Surgeons on SLN
http://www.facs.org/fellows_info/bulletin/2011/socioeconomic1111.pdf


----------



## syllingk (Feb 22, 2012)

Great article! Thanks


----------



## vanessa01 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Difference between 38900 and 38792*

Hi all 
I am new to coding these and having a hard time understanding the difference between these two codes I tried to click on the link with the article but it was expired can someone repost it or perhaps email me the article?
Thanks
Vanessa


----------



## margaret_novack@hotmail.com (Jan 23, 2016)

*38900 vs 38972*



vanessa01 said:


> Hi all
> I am new to coding these and having a hard time understanding the difference between these two codes I tried to click on the link with the article but it was expired can someone repost it or perhaps email me the article?
> Thanks
> Vanessa



If the physician uses Tc-99M (Technetium 99-M), then the localization is done with a radioactive tracer.  The code is 38972.  If the physician uses Lymphazurin dye, the code is 38900 (non-radioactive).


----------

